# Ghosts on our Elk land.



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

So my cousin sent us a picture of an Elk destroying some of the pines we planted. In the picture you can see in the background (now circled) some sort of ghostly apparition. If you compare that to another picture in the series you can see it is no longer there. There was no wind that day, and no garbage out there. However there was a deer killed at the same spot a couple months back. Queue the X-Files music now.


----------



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

thats pretty aweesome. to me it looks like teh ghost of an antelope. you can tell from the curl in the horn and the part of the face that you can kind of make out.


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

This is undisputable evidence that your land is haunted


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually, my brother later informed me that he photoshoped in the ghost as a joke. I should have noticed because the circle around the ghost goes behind the tree's.


----------

